# honey bacon



## brett74 (Aug 2, 2013)

I found a recipe for honey cured bacon from another site. I found that the sugar content was way to high to cook. the sugars would caramelize before it would finish cooking. also the salt was a little lacking. My question is how would you change this recipe to inprove it?

pork belly bacon

Per each 5-pounds of pork belly use 1 level tsp of cure #1 

 Per each pound of belly use; 

75 TBS kosher salt  (I used course ground that may be a cause)

 .75 TBS granulated sugar 

 2-cups honey for a 10-13 lbs pork belly

 mix the cure, salt, & sugar together, spread evenly on all sides of the pork belly, then smear a few cups of honey all over it, (yes, it is a friggin mess)

 roll the belly up to conserve space, wrap tightly in plastic, hide it in the lower depths of your fridge for 5-7 days, when the wait time is done, rinse the messy

 slab of belly in cold running water, hang it to dry at room temperature until the outer surface feels tacky. Smoke at temps of less than 100 degrees for 16-24

 or until the desired color is met, remove, hang to let cool, refrigerate for at least 5 hours, slice, enjoy.


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 4, 2013)

I haven't tried honey on bacon but I do know that sugar or honey masks or offsets salt. So if you add honey you should reduce the sugar or add more salt. Since you are not cold smoking I would think you could make the bacon with out the honey and brush some on later on in the smoke to reduce the heat exposure to the honey. Just an idea, like I said I haven't tried honey.


----------

